# Spider Victim 2009



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so Ive been wanting to do a spider victim for a few years and here it is.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love the movement!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. What did you use to get the movement?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I keep waiting for the big momma spider to come out and give him the final fatal bite


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great job T! I'm going to have to make one.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice Turtle. I wish I could have got mine done. What did you use for the movement?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow T, you did a great job on that!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The movent is from a hacked body in a bag guy ghAT Michaels had last year


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool T.....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is very nice, I like the movement.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome prop ya got there!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yeppers, that is one nice prop. My spidey victim-guy doesn't move much, only one of his hands. But seeing yours inspires me to think I might be able to do a little more... hmmmm.... Great job!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very awesome!


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome! I'm having flashbacks to Arachnophobia <shudder>


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My spider victim doesnt move. Looks like I need to do an up grade. That one looks great T.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Turtle. I really like the movement. I have to make one of these!


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

The movement is amazing thanks for the motivation to move ahead with mine.


----------

